# What song was at No.1 on the day you were born?



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

1981, Julio Iglesias was at No.1 in the UK singles chart with 'Begin The Beguine.'

Who? :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

UK - The Last Time, The Rolling Stones

Makes me feel old, but at least the music was better .


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Bing Crosby & Vaugn Monroe - Riders In The Sky, 1949   :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

The England world cup squad with "back-home"


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Dancing Queen - ABBA, keep the jokes to yourself! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yellow Submarine :wink:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Living Doll - Cliff Richard & The Young Ones featuring Hank Marvin

1986...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Land Of Make Believe - Bucks Fizz - :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

1966

UK - Get Away - Georgie Fame and the Blue Flames :roll:

US - Hanky Panky - Tommy James & The Shondells :lol:

Aus - Born Free - Matt Monro 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

'74

UK: Sugar baby love - the Rubettes :evil: 
US: Band on the run - wings  
AUS: Devil gate Drive - Suzi *Quatro* :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ernie Ford WTFT 1955


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Knock three times...by Dawn!!!

1971 that was pop pickers!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Perry Como's Magic Moments - 1st week of an 8 week run... now u work out the date and year...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Everlasting Love - Love Affair (UK)

Love is Blue - Paul Mauriat (USA & Aus) Never heard of it or the singer. :?


----------



## Soot1e (Jun 13, 2007)

Now I do feel old...

UK Secret Love Doris Day
US Wanted Perry Como
AUS Charts had not even started!!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rolling Stones 8)

Mark


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

1968 - What A Wonderful World / Cabaret - Louis Armstrong (UK)


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

Honky Tonk Women - The Rolling Stones uk
In The Year 2525 - Zager & Evans us
My Sentimental Friend - Herman's Hermits aus

year 1969

paul


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

The Israelites by Desmond Decker & The Aces [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

My favourite fact (music related) about the day I was born is:



> The Montreux Casino in Switzerland burnt to the ground during a gig by Frank Zappa, Deep Purple who were recording an album their at the time write the 'Smoke On The Water.'


Believe me, that's a lot cooler than the song that was number 1 in the UK that year!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Well mine started off well

Aus
John Lennon - Imagine

USA
Melanie - Brand new key

then

UK
Benny Hill - Ernie, the fastest milkcart in the west. :evil: :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

UK - I Feel Fine, The Beatles (same in Aus)
US - Mr. Lonely, Bobby Vinton

So who are these Beatles then? :roll:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

UK: The wedding of Lillie Marlene by Anne Shelton&Steve Conway
US: Riders in the sky by Vaughan Monroe
No aussie song :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Back home -England squad notice no ladies have posted on this :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

southjj said:


> notice no ladies have posted on this :lol:


Oh, go on then!

Rolf Harris - Two Little Boys

:lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

phodge said:


> southjj said:
> 
> 
> > notice no ladies have posted on this :lol:
> ...


Same as the wife :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> southjj said:
> 
> 
> > notice no ladies have posted on this :lol:
> ...


O.K. here is mine:

US: Vaughan Monroe; Riders in the sky, otherwise known as Ghost. Hmm, I always liked this 

UK: Anne Shelton&Steve Conway; the Wedding of Lillie Marlene 
Does anyone know this? I don't :roll:

How do I find out what was the No1 hit in Berlin at the time though :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

1965

UK: Get Off My Cloud - The Rolling Stones 8) 
US: Get Off My Cloud - The Rolling Stones 8)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Already knew mine was Yellow Submarine/Elanor Rigby Double 'A' Side by the Beatles.

Oddly though, I found a connection between one of the best and one of the worst days of my life.
On the best one, George Michael was number one with "Careless Whisper". On the worst one it was "Don't Let The Sun Go Down on Me" by George Michael and Elton John.

Sean.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> Already knew mine was Yellow Submarine/Elanor Rigby Double 'A' Side by the Beatles.
> 
> Oddly though, I found a connection between one of the best and one of the worst days of my life.
> On the best one, George Michael was number one with "Careless Whisper". On the worst one it was "Don't Let The Sun Go Down on Me" by George Michael and Elton John.
> ...


So how many days older/younger than me are you ,just found out mine was Distant Drums by Jim reeves :roll:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

southjj said:


> Back home -England squad notice no ladies have posted on this :lol:


Are you lonesome tonight - the one and only Elvis 8)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

UK - Johnny Remember Me by John Leyton
US - Take Good Care of my Baby by Bobby Vee
Although I've found another site that says the UK number one on my birthday was "Reach For The Stars / Climb Ev'ry Mountain" by Shirley Bassey :? .

Not sure that's any better really :lol: .

I also found out that Heather Locklear was born on the same day as me  .









I think she looks pretty good for someone in their late thirties :wink: :lol: .


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

steveh said:


> UK - Johnny Remember Me by John Leyton
> US - Take Good Care of my Baby by Bobby Vee
> Although I've found another site that says the UK number one on my birthday was "Reach For The Stars / Climb Ev'ry Mountain" by Shirley Bassey :? .
> 
> ...


Yeah, but she's had loads of plastic surgery! :wink:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > Already knew mine was Yellow Submarine/Elanor Rigby Double 'A' Side by the Beatles.
> ...


28th August 1966 for me. Share that date with Shania Twain(1965), LeAnn Rimes(1982) and David Soul(1943) to name a few.

Sean.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Tha Last Waltz by Engelbert Humpedink :evil: :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Tha Last Waltz by Engelbert Humpedink :evil: :evil:


I can just imagine you hitting the dance floor :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > V6 SRS said:
> ...


24th September 66 :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Age discrimination methinks. It only goes back to 1946 :evil: I've reported this web site to Age Concern :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Consolation...my birth day and month, not year, is the same as Melvyn Bragg. Should I be  or 

Joe


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Foundations - Baby Now That I've Found You 


and Sharleen Spitteri (Texas) born on that day. Not bad at all.


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

It's over-Roy Orbison 8)

Strange really cos it had only just begun (my life that is :lol: )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Tha Last Waltz by Engelbert Humpedink :evil: :evil:
> ...


In his white DJ :wink: 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


Absolutely


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The Wonder Of You - Elvis Presley (Aug 1970)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Never bloody heard of it! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival
> 
> Never bloody heard of it! :?


You what ?where have you been?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Blade_76 said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen 8)


Poor boy :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival
> ...


Well, popping out my old dears flange at the time probably!! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


I take it that you haven't seen Teenwolf then with Michael J Fox


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen 8)
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

UK - Mary Hopkins those were the days

US & Aus Hey Jude by the Beatles...... cool

40th this year and don't i bloody feel it 8)


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

UK - Dorothy Squires & Hutch - A Tree In The Meadow. *'These early hits were based on sheet music sales.'* 
*OMG*  Think I'll get my coat.  
US - I'm Looking Over a Four Leaf Clover - Art Mooney
John.


----------

